# Php start dauert lange



## tcppunk (26. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem, vllt. hatte ja jemand schonmal ein ähnliches:

Meine Webseite, die ich bei Evanzo hosten lasse, besteht aus 7 .Html datei und einer PHP datei. Solange man sich als betrachter auf den Html dateien bewegt, ist der Server normal schnell.

Wenn man nun jedoch auf die PHP Datei zugreift, dann dauert es etwa 15-20 Sekunden, bis die Seite generiert wird. 
Wenn man die Seite nun nochmal aufruft, wird sie in unter einer Sekunde generiert. 
Wenn man nun jedoch 2 Minuten wartet, dauert es wieder 15-20 Sekunden. (Unabhängig von der komplexität der PHP Seite)

Es scheint so, als müsste der PHP-verarbeitende Servermodul erst hochfahren und würde
dafür 20 Sekunden benötigen (schnaaarch).


Kennt einer dieses Problem bzw. weiß jemand Abhilfe? 


MfG,
tcp


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. April 2011)

Hi,

sieht mir eher so aus, dass der Server mit dem PHP-Scripten überlastet ist.
Dass es bei einem schnellen Neu-Aufruf schneller geht ist klar, da PHP das Zeug ja eine gewisse Zeit lang im Cache hat.

Gruß
BK


----------



## tcppunk (27. April 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Testseite mit folgendem Inhalt geschrieben:

<?php
echo "hallö";
?>

Diese Seite benötigt ebenfalls 15-20 Sekunden...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. April 2011)

Hi,

was ich mit meiner Aussage ausdrücken wollte:
Der Apache auf dem Server läuft schon am Limit und / oder ist so eingestellt, dass bei jedem Aufruf ein neuer php-Prozess gestartet wird.

Ein bisschen Off-Topic vielleicht, aber was man im Internet so über Evanzo hört solltest du dir echt nen anderen Abieter suchen... (z.B.: Erfahrungen mit Evanzo, Beiträge von 2006 - 2010)

Gruß
BK


----------

